# Stage Door Sign?



## Thefoxygranpa (May 24, 2010)

Hey,

Google is failing me in trying to find a company that builds Stage Door signs. Kind of a la ;



Anyone know of sign companies they have dealt with that builds such things?

Thanks!


----------



## MarshallPope (May 24, 2010)

Honestly, I would think that would be a job best suited to your local sign company. It shouldn't be hard for them to give you a quick estimate if you took in that picture.


----------



## MPowers (May 24, 2010)

Any local Sign Store. What you have pictured, guestimate, $200 min plus installation.

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313


----------



## CSCTech (May 31, 2010)

Pretty much what we have


----------

